# Af arrived 3 days before testing !



## yved33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, i think i knew it all along, but   arrived today- 3 days before testing. Oh well, just sad that i have to tell 7yr old dd, mummy isn't having the twins she so wants to be a big sister to  Take care everyone x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwwww soooo sorry hun    

pam xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi yved33,

i know how you are feeling a/f arrived for me on thursday and i still had to test today at the hospital, but having another go in a couple of weeks, stay positive

deborahx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Yved - just know how you feel. I've never made it to test date either. My dd is 6 now, and desparately wanted to have a wee brother or sister. She draws pics of my embies in my tummy with her beside me crying saying "My Mummys babies died in my mummys tummy" - breaks my heart.
I really send huge hugs to you - and to your dh and 7 year old. 
Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

So sorry to hear your bad news, yved33.  Sending you a big   and one for your dear daughter as well  .


----------

